# Determining adult weight & Orijen food



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Orijen revamped their guidelines. In order to feed the correct daily portion, I need to know how much my puppy will weigh as an adult. How do I know this?

My GSD weighed 88lbs. at 8 months. I neutered him at 9 months. At 1 year he weighed 94 lbs. but shortly after that dropped down to 92lbs. when his coat blew and I brushed him. How much will he weigh at 2 years approximately? His dad was 120lbs. and his mom was "smaller".


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am guessing your gsd will mature at about 100 lbs. - 120 lbs. though a lot depends on his height and bone structure. I would feed the ratio for a 100 lbs. and see how he does.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

ok - thanks!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't get it. why do you need to know how much your dog
will weigh as an adult in order to feed him now? i've never
heard of such a guideline. don't you need to know how much
to feed your currently for his current age?



spacenuts said:


> Orijen revamped their guidelines. In order to feed the correct daily portion, I need to know how much my puppy will weigh as an adult. How do I know this?
> 
> My GSD weighed 88lbs. at 8 months. I neutered him at 9 months. At 1 year he weighed 94 lbs. but shortly after that dropped down to 92lbs. when his coat blew and I brushed him. How much will he weigh at 2 years approximately? His dad was 120lbs. and his mom was "smaller".


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> don't you need to know how much
> to feed your currently for his current age?


That's how it was before. But Orijen recently changed their guidelines to projected adult weight. Which is silly because how can you possibly know that? I mean, you can know approximate, but there's a big difference in their guidelines for feeding a projected 110lbs. adult vs. a projected 130lbs. adult.

I liked the way they had it before. Current weight + current age. Oh well.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

The Blue Buffalo Wilderness LBP had the same guidelines which I found odd. You had to find the column with their projected adult weight , then there were 2 stages of feeding amount , broken down by months old. 

Since Alvin is adopted he could wind up anywhere on the accepted weight range. I have no idea if his sire was 110 pounds , or 75. Kind of not very helpful way to tell you how much to feed the puppy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think having to know your dog's adult weigh to know how much to feed
is a marketing tactic. it makes no sense to me. do animals in the wild
consider how much their off springs are going to weigh as adults to know
how much to feed them?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

spacenuts said:


> That's how it was before. But Orijen recently changed their guidelines to projected adult weight.  Which is silly because how can you possibly know that? I mean, you can know approximate, but there's a big difference in their guidelines for feeding a projected 110lbs. adult vs. a projected 130lbs. adult.
> 
> I liked the way they had it before. Current weight + current age. Oh well.


Feeding guidelines should always be approximate. I have managed to feed many dogs without ever looking at the recommendations on the bag


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Feeding guidelines are always a range anyway. I feed according to condition; when my puppy starts looking a little too lean for my liking I up one of his meals at a time over a course of a few days. I only up by 1/4 cup at a time and actually this morning was an "upping" morning. His breakfast went up to 1 3/4 cup, while his other two meals I may keep at 1 1/2 for now, unless I decide this evening that he looks like he still needs more. They grow so fast! I am feeding BB LBP and, while it does feed by adult weight, the range that I chose for my pup is pretty much what a normal GSD (male at least) would probably weigh .. I think it's 70-100 lbs.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i think having to know your dog's adult weigh to know how much to feed
> is a marketing tactic. it makes no sense to me. do animals in the wild
> consider how much their off springs are going to weigh as adults to know
> how much to feed them?


Agreed. I just watch him , how much he goes , how hungry he is when I do feed him. He is a nice weight right now , lean but you can't see his ribs or anything.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I just found out my dog is most likely allergic to chicken so I have to take him off this food anyways as its all chicken. I can't find a large breed puppy without chicken so I guess I have to go to an adult formula.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Solid Gold Wolf Cub is for large breed pups and has no chicken.


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> i think having to know your dog's adult weigh to know how much to feed
> is a marketing tactic. it makes no sense to me. do animals in the wild
> consider how much their off springs are going to weigh as adults to know
> how much to feed them?


That's funny. I can just picture momma wolf wondering if that elk she's about to take down will be enough to feed her family of 4.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Some of the Acana (Orijen's baby brother) kibble blends do not have poultry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny!!!! 



doggiedad said:


> i think having to know your dog's adult weigh to know how much to feedis a marketing tactic. it makes no sense to me. do animals in the wild consider how much their off springs are going to weigh as adults to know how much to feed them?





Odin24 said:


> >>>>> That's funny. I can just picture momma wolf wondering if that elk she's about to take down will be enough to feed her family of 4.<<<<
> 
> [/QUOTE]


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> Solid Gold Wolf Cub is for large breed pups and has no chicken.


I did see that. I love the ingredients, BUT......they put grains in the food. I am sticking to grain free for now.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Buggibub said:


> Some of the Acana (Orijen's baby brother) kibble blends do not have poultry.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just bought Acana Ranchlands so we'll see how he'll do on that. 

I really wanted to try the Acana Grasslands, but it has "Whole Eggs" in it which probably came from a chicken.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

What's cool is all the Orijen/Acana kibble is interchangeable since they have almost the same ratios, so you probably won't have to worry about the runs if you like the Brand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

